# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  > Еженедельные отчёты  >  Отчет CyberHelper - прислано для базы чистых, за период 20.04.2015 - 27.04.2015

## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено архивов: *14*, суммарный объем архивов: *750* мб Извлечено файлов: *649*, суммарный объем: *1458* мб Признаны безопасными и добавлены в базу чистых: *293* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *3*, в частности:
 c:usersromanappdataroamingbrowsersexe.emorhc.bat - Trojan-Clicker.BAT.Small.bv c:usersкирилappdatalocaltempsbxpmxwrcm.exe - not-a-virus:Downloader.Win32.LMN.agz c:usersromanappdataroamingbrowsersexe.erolpxei.bat - Trojan-Clicker.BAT.Small.bv Ожидают классификации: *353*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

